
Habr in English, v1.0 - emilio13
https://habr.com/en/company/tm/blog/435764/
======
nirv
It would be nice if OP briefly covered for a new audience what Habr is about.

So, Habrahabr[1] is arguably the largest Russian IT community blog platform,
operating since 2006. Today they have launched the English version of the
website. International audience might find another source of decent quality
IT-related content, in case the best articles of the Habrahabr will be
translated into English.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habrahabr](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habrahabr)

~~~
shelsneg
Hi! I'm Anna, working in Habr. It is the largest resource for IT professionals
in Western Europe (more than 8 mln unique visitors monthly). Covers
development, administrating, design, management, marketing, and other topics.
Users can open blogs there and write articles, leave comments and vote for
them (as well as for articles and other users' accounts). It is like an IT
Medium with a strong community as in Hackernews.

More here: [https://habr.com/en/info/help/](https://habr.com/en/info/help/)

